# Buying speakers that were in a room where cigarettes are smoked



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

I wa gonna buy some speakers off this girl for a good price..then she told me she smokes cigaretts and i;m scared to buy them, ive read alot of bad news on the subject. What do you guys think?


----------



## scorpion (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Internal components will not be affected. If you are extremely sensitive to odors, it could be bothersome. As long as the the cones and surrounds are not covered in visible or tactile goo, performance should not suffer.

What speakers are you looking at?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

It wouldn't stop me from buying speakers if they are a good deal. Yeah I would like to know what speakers you are looking at and what is the price?


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

I can only say that I worked in the auto industry as a field engineer and never saw any electrical or electronic failure as a result of smoking. Some smelly upholstery for sure though! Can't imagine that being an issue with speakers. Get them out of that environment for a week or so and they'd be fine I imagine.

lddude: old arkiedan lddude:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

Febreze


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Boston Acoustic VR1 's And Boston Acoustic VRC centrer channel speaker. She wanted $300

So here's how it went down, before even seeing the speakers, i got her down to $125.

Then once she told me they have Been in a room that has been heavily smoked in, i told her i wasn't interested. She was all upset crying how she needed money for her daughters prom dress, so i felt bad and said if you want i'll give you $75 for them, she said come get them.

So i was about to go to check them out, i asker her if they were hooked up so i can test then out. She says oh i have them by the back door so it will be easy for you to load them into the car since they were heavy. I told her if i can't test them i don't want them, i can feel her hesitation, so right then i felt there was a problem with them. I told her i'd bring everything i need to set them up, she said she had a receiver, sop i brought speaker wire, my laptop and cables , eveything i would need to test them out to my best abilitlys.

So i get there, and set them up, right away as soon as i played some music through my computer i heard a crackling type of sound, so i turned it off. I Unplugged the speaker i thought was bad and played the other speaker and center speaker. They sounded pretty good but i wasn't sure if there was any issues with them since i'm new to speaker and home theater. 

Now i plugged the speaker that was crackling into the other channel on the receiver and it wasn't making the bad noise, so now i'm confused. i connected the speaker i thought was good into the other channel on the receiver and the crackling was there. So now i know that there was a problem with the front left speaker output on the receiver. 

Now i'm not sure if there is anything wrong with these speakers or not, maybe it was just the bad receiver, but did the receiver damage these speakers, i was confused. I was pretty sure the center channel speaker was good, i wasn't sure about the mains.

Now i'm thinking to myself, did this lady just try to rip me off knowing something was wrong, because she had them packed by the door ready for me to take without wanting me to try them. I was pretty sure she knew there was something wrong and didn't want me to test em, i really believe she was trying to sell me bad speakers, or she thought anyway.

So me being the negotiator i am, plus someone on this site mentioned something about even if thier not perfect, if you can buy them cheap enough you can buy them for a "project" and repair them.

Great that's all i need with my new speaker addicten is to start buying damaged goods thinking i can repair them lol.

Long story short, part of me was saying just walk away, leave now, i didn't listen. I left the ladys house with All 3 speakers plus the Onkyo TX-SR505 receiver for $30

I got home, connected the speakers to my Yamaha RX-V750, put Star Wars on and i said to myself holy Moly this sounds pretty good. The VRC center speaker blew my Onkyo center speaker right out of its place, NOw the VR 1's.. i set my receiver to no center speaker, bAss out the fronts, 2ch stereo mode and they sound great, i think. At this point idk what sounds good and what dosn't. 

I swear they sound way better hooked up to my yamaha then they did to that Onkyo receiver.

For $30 i think i got a deal, even tho the receiver has a bad Ch output and i'm not sure about the VR 1's.. they sound good.. Better then my Polk Monitors? i think so.. But i think one of the speakers is bad, i swear i hear a little fuzz sometimes.

IDk what to do.. should i get them checked out my a proffesssional?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang man I think you should go back and give her a fair price for that equipment. I am all for getting deals but you actually stole them.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

^ Honestly i think she tried to sell me those speakers because she tought they were broken but it was the receiver.." She had em all packed up by the door for me so it would be easy to move " :/ come on. 

She could of said no and kept them, she didn't have to sell them to me.

Plus i'm not ecaxtly sure if nothings wrong with them, sometimes they sound great, then sometimes i swear i hear a fuzz noise.

WHat can i do to find out if these speakers are good? is there a store anyone can recommend?


----------

